# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  kaputt

## Joseph

Ein häufiges und wichtiges Wort im Thai ist ???? (etwa: si-e): Die Grundbedeutung ist „kaputt“. Das Wort ist verwandt dem Chinesischen  ‚si’ = sterben.

Es gibt im Prinzip drei Arten, wie man „si-e“ verwenden kann, die beiden ersten Verwendungsarten sind leicht zu verstehen, die dritte ist eher für den  Kenner, den Fortgeschrittenen…

1)	„kaputt *sein*“   Dies ist die intransitive Verwendung. Was kaputt ist, steht vorneweg:
?????? (etwa: roddsi-e) = der Wagen funktioniert nicht mehr   (wenn ich ??? –mott- dahinter setze, also ????????? –roddsi-emott- heißt das: der Wagen ist vollständig kaputt)
?????????? (naaligaasi-e) = die Uhr ist kaputt, funktioniert nicht mehr
???????? (thoongsi-e, mit offenem, langen ‚o’) wörtl. der Magen ist kaputt = Durchfall haben
??????? (fannsi-e) = der Zahn ist kaputt
?????? (djaisi-e) wörtl. „das Herz ist kaputt’ = entmutigt sein

.........????????  (etwa: ….si-elääo) = ……(eine Person) ist schon gestorben

     2) „kaputt *machen*“  Dies ist die transitive Verwendung, was ich „kaputt mache“ steht gewissermaßen als Objekt hinter ????
??????? (etwa: si-edtoa), wörtl. „den Körper kaputt machen“ = die Jungfräulichkeit verlieren
???????? (etwa: si-enaah), wörtlich „das Gesicht kaputt machen“ = sein Gesicht verlieren
????????? (etwa: si-echiewitt), wörtlich „das Leben kaputt machen“ = sterben
???????? (etwa: si-eweelaa), wörtlich „die Zeit kaputt machen“ = Zeit vergeuden
?????????? (etwa: si-e bpri-eb), wörtlich „den Vorteil kaputt machen“ = Nachteile haben
???????? (etwa: „si-echöh), wörtl. „den Namen kaputt machen“ = seinen guten Ruf verlieren
???????? (etwa: siegön), wörtlich „Geld kaputt machen“ = Geld ausgeben
???????? (etwa: siephaasii) = Steuern zahlen
??????? (etwa:si-esala) = ein Opfer bringen

3)	Die dritte. Verwendung von ???? ist nicht leicht zu erklären. ???? wird hier verwendet, um einen Aspekt der *Endgültigkeit*, der 
*Entschiedenheit*, der *Vollständigkeit* auszudrücken. Die meisten von uns werden, wenn ihnen dieser Gebrauch von ???? begegnet, vielleicht  den Gebrauch nachvollziehen können, werden aber nicht in der Lage sein, das Wort in dieser Verwendungsart selbst zu benutzen (Verzeihung, wenn ich jemanden unterschätzt habe…)

Beispiele:
????...........????    (etwa: thing……si-e) = etwas wegwerfen
???????????????  (etwa: gli-edsi-edjingdjing) etwas wirklich hassen
???..........????  (etwa: ginn……si-e) = iss …..ruhig auf!
???????? (khoosi-ethii, kho mit langem, offene ‚o’) = bitte tu’s nicht! Bitte hör auf damit!
???????????????? (etwa: phommglappdjaisi-elääo) = ich habe meine Meinung schon geändert. 

Es gibt noch zahlreiche andere Kombinationen mit ????, es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass dies keine vollständige Auflistung ist. Wer Fragen hat, kann sie wie immer hier gern stellen…Ich werde mein Bestes tun, sie zu beantworten…Auch Anregungen, worüber ich in dieser Rubrik schreiben soll, werden  gern entgegen genommen….

----------


## big_cloud

Ich werds in aller Bescheidenheit beim lernen belassen1

Danke Joseph

----------

Da mein 3 jähriger, Thai-Mitbewohner, die Eigenschaft hat, alles kaputt zu machen, ist diese Lektion sehr wertvoll für mich!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## big_cloud

> Da mein 3 jähriger, Thai-Mitbewohner, die Eigenschaft hat, alles kaputt zu machen, ist diese Lektion sehr wertvoll für mich!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Volker


Ein Kind macht nichts kaputt, Kind analysiert und versucht hinterher wieder zusammen zu bauen, zu konstruieren oder zu synthetisieren, das ist Forscherdrang  ::  
 ::  hab ich jetzt Vorschlaege gemacht?


Gruesse
Lothar

----------

Die Versuchsreihen sind bisher, alle fehl geschlagen!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Tommy

Diesmal war auch einiges neues für mich! Danke dafür und weiter so!

Gruß Tommy

----------


## big_cloud

> Die Versuchsreihen sind bisher, alle fehl geschlagen!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Volker


Der Stein der Weisen wurde bisher  nicht entdeckt, trotzallem ist die (Al)Chemie ein bluehender Wirtschaftszweig

----------


## wingman

für den dreijährigen thailändischen mitbewohner sehe ich das so.........step 1... sezieren, auseinandernehmen.
step 2........schauen was da drin ist..........forscherdrang, reine neugier.
step 3........ es zeigt sich der künftige ingenieur...........etwas neues schaffen

aber... funktioniert nicht immer, leider. hats bei meinem sohn früher auch nicht, oft totalverluste.

----------


## Joseph

Ja, hat bei mir auch nicht funktioniert: als ich Kind war, habe ich die ziemlich kostbare Taschenuhr meines Vaters zerlegt, wollte wohl wissen, wie sie funktioniert...naja, behalten habe ich die ganze Angelegenheit, weil mein Vater entgegen meinen Erwartungen überhaupt nicht böse war... Bin kein Ingenieur geworden, aber die Neugier ist geblieben...

Joseph

----------


## Erich

> Ja, hat bei mir auch nicht funktioniert: als ich Kind war, habe ich die ziemlich kostbare Taschenuhr meines Vaters zerlegt, wollte wohl wissen, wie sie funktioniert...naja, behalten habe ich die ganze Angelegenheit, weil mein Vater entgegen meinen Erwartungen überhaupt nicht böse war... Bin kein Ingenieur geworden, aber die Neugier ist geblieben...
> 
> Joseph


Joseph, bei mir hats funktioniert - war ein damals ziemlich teures Auto mit Kabelfernsteuerung - zerlegt und paar Jahre später wieder zusammengebaut. Und was hab ich nun davon? Bin Ingenieur geworden...  ::  

@Volker: abwarten, wenn Du Pech hast, baut der Knirps das Zerlegte später wieder zusammen und wird Ingenieur. Wenn Du Glück hast, verkauft er die Einzelteile mit Gewinn bei Ebay (ich find schon wieder den Ironie-smilie nicht)  :cool:

----------

Erich, werde versuchen, deine Vorschläge mit dem Kleinen zu besprechen, werd aber wahrscheinlich ein wenig Hilfe von Joseph brauchen aber khoosi-ethii wirkt schon Wunder! (Danke Joseph)

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Samuianer

::  

???? hoert sich phonetisch immer wie: "si:a" an!

??? = "dtae:k" = zerbrochen, kritisch, abbrechen, teilen, zerteilen 

es gibt auch die Kobination beider Woerter: ??????? = "dtae:k si:a"  zerstoeren, ruinieren, kaputt machen

----------


## odd

Dann möchte ich mich nicht zurückhalten.

Für mich ein häufiges Wort der Sia-Familie

?????? siadschai

Bedeutet traurig, betroffen, enttäuscht, trauern. Das Herz wird durch eine negative Nachricht beeinflusst. Dieter erlebt dies mit seinen 60ern z.Zt. ziemlich oft.

----------


## Joseph

Danke für die Reaktionen...on oder off topic, das ist egal...

Es gibt noch viele Wörter für „kaputt“… es kam mir darauf an, ein paar wenige Beispiele für die ‚Wortfamilie ???? zu geben…

Bei der Übersetzung des Wortes „kaputt“ vom Deutschen ins Thai kommt es immer darauf an, was kaputt ist oder kaputt geht…oder gemacht wird…

z.B. bei Kleidern sagt man ??? (etwa: kaad)    (zerrissen…)
bei Porzellan sagt man ??? (etwa: dtääg)         (zersprungen)
bei Armen und Beinen sagt man ??? (etwa: hag)  (gebrochen)
bei Fleisch sagt man ???? (etwa: nau) (verfault)
usw. usw. 

Die Worte sind meist nicht gegeneinander austauschbar, auch wenn im Grunde hinter jedem der Begriff „kaputt gehen“ irgendwie steckt…

Bezeichnenderweise kann man  mit ?? (etwa: djai) = 'Herz' sehr viele dieser Wörter verbinden, immer mit etwas anderer Bedeutung: si-e, kaad, dtääg, hag   (nau allerdings erst, wenn das Herz als Organ aus dem Körper genommen und als Stück Fleisch betrachtet wird).  

Joseph

----------


## Tommy

> bei Porzellan sagt man ??? (etwa: dtääg)         (zersprungen)


???

----------


## Joseph

stimmt natürlich, Tommy, ein Tippfehler, hab's sofort korrigiert...

Joseph

----------

